# Problem mit Y-Achse und JFreeChart



## Amarach (27. Oktober 2010)

ich habe ein Problem mit der Anzeige,

ich komme gleich auf den Punkt.

Je nach dem welcher Radiobutton ausgewählt wird, verändert sich der Wertebereich der Y-Achse.
Die Beschriftung soll sich der entsprechenden Funktion anpassen.

Wenn also Funktion A ausgewählt wird:

value =(A.YMax-AYMin)/10;
NumberAxis axis = (NumberAxis) plot.getRangeAxis();
axis.setTickUnit(new NumberTickUnit(value));

Das funktioniert gut bei zwei meiner Testfunktionen mit 
A: YMax=360; YMin=0 => Die Beschriftung sind ganze Zahlen
B: YMax=12000001; YMin=11999999 => Die Beschriftung: 11999999;11999999,2;11999999,4;...

bei der dritten aber mit
C: YMax=0.0015; YMax=-0.0015 => Die Beschriftung: -0,001; -0,001; -0,001; -0; -0; -0; 0; 0;...

Der will einfach nicht mehr Nachkommastellen schreiben.
Wenn jemand weiß wo der Fehler liegt wäre ich echt dankbar!


----------



## miffi (28. Oktober 2010)

Howdie.

Die Zahlen zwischen Min und Max haben vermutlich zuviele Nachkommastellen, so dass JFreeChart aus Gründen der Übersichtlichkeit und Lesbarkeit abschneidet. Du müsstest das aber Unterbinden können, wenn du im Konstruktor der NumberTickUnit als zweiten Parameter ein eigenes NumberFormat übergibst.

Gruß
miffi


----------

